# Nasty looking lump on his chest/stomach???



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, we found this nasty looking thing on Einstein's stomach/chest area today. At first we thought it was a nipple, or a tick. We took a closeup photo of it and decided it's best to ask around.

It's like a hard lumpy flaky bump. A picture is attached.

We are a little concerned and hope it's nothing too serious, but you just don't know. So any advice will be appreciated. We plan to monitor it and take him to the vet if it changes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet asap then monitor.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> go to the Vet asap then monitor.


Thanks, does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It could be a wound from scratching, it could be anything actually. It could be cancer. You will never know without going and having it checked out. I hope it is nothing, but like Doggiedad said; go to a vet for your own peace of mind.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Loneforce said:


> It could be a wound from scratching, it could be anything actually. It could be cancer. You will never know without going and having it checked out. I hope it is nothing, but like Doggiedad said; go to a vet for your own peace of mind.


Thanks for the feedback and we will head to the vet but I know there are vet techs here, maybe even a vet, and regardless there are breeders / owners who had seen this before if it is common. If nothing else I'll get a bunch of "I've never seen that before!" and that's helpful as well. I do plan to take him to the vet but in the meanwhile if people online can critique hip xrays there's a good chance they can help diagnose other things from experience.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Thanks for the feedback and we will head to the vet but I know there are vet techs here, maybe even a vet, and regardless there are breeders / owners who had seen this before if it is common. If nothing else I'll get a bunch of "I've never seen that before!" and that's helpful as well. I do plan to take him to the vet but in the meanwhile if people online can critique hip xrays there's a good chance they can help diagnose other things from experience.


 You are right. hopefully one of these vet people can help you out. One good thing though, is with us answering you in here. It wont get buried and not seen.  As I said before I hope all is good with einstien, and I want to know what it is too. Stuff like this can be scary. I know I would be freaking.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Obviously you're going to a vet, and I'm no pro. But it looks like a standard wound. Maybe he got caught on a stick or something.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Dog Skin Tumors | Causes and Prevention

Here is a list with a description of types of lumps and lesions...see what best fits your pooches and go from there...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When my dog had sores on his stomach and under his arms I went to a vet. You can also get the Merck veterinary book if you and to try and self diagnose.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies so far. Sorry to ask the same question again but wondering if someone has seen something like this in the past? I checked all the sites that list the different types of growths/tumors in dogs and while most are benign I couldn't find anything that looks like this.

Any advice will be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a wound simular to that on a dog years ago. The vet stated it was from a tick bite. It did get nasty and the dog needed to be tested for lymes and placed on antibiotics. The below picture is not my dog - I just goggled to try to get a picture for you. If anyone has a queasy stomach, I wouldn't try the same...blech!

_**** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN -****_


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I had a wound simular to that on a dog years ago. The vet stated it was from a tick bite. It did get nasty and the dog needed to be tested for lymes and placed on antibiotics. The below picture is not my dog - I just goggled to try to get a picture for you. If anyone has a queasy stomach, I wouldn't try the same...blech!
> 
> _**** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN -****_


I know... some of those pictures... poor dogs  Thanks for the reply


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you positive that it isn't a ruptured nipple? That's what I thought, seeing the picture. My pup did that to one of his, either by scratching it or getting it hurt running through brush. My vet said it was nothing to worry about - not that you'll take that as an "all's well" or anything. Please let us know what your vet says. Good luck, I hope it's nothing!


----------

